# Rallying



## turboracerman (Jul 6, 2004)

I've been looking at european rally footage on google video lately and I have yet to see a recent one with an audi in it? Has Audi stopped sponsering? I mean they have the a3 and s1, but do they race them?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Audi hasn't been in rallying formally for a while now. These days the VAG representation is via Skoda Octavia, then the Fabia. For 2006... Skoda isn't listed in the site.
For the NASA/ESRC events, there is a guy with a Euro-rally spec S2 that races.
In SCCA... there was a TT rally car that did compete a few years ago (Eric MaCaire drove it...)








A canadian rally TT shown









_Modified by GT17V at 11:31 AM 1-3-2006_


_Modified by GT17V at 10:50 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_









[

...a dirty TT....now that looks just plain wierd.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Let's not forget the T-regs which fare well at Paris-Dakar!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

that thing doesn't have 4 rings adorning the grille


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Yeah my bad i was going to insist that VW was Audi but this vehicle is Porsche so it doesn't count...
Looking forward to the day when Ingolstadt jumps back in with both feet, and brings a forced-induction new 5-cyl to liven things up!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The Touareg is a joint design with Porsche.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rallying (turboracerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboracerman* »_and I have yet to see a recent one with an audi in it? 

That's because Audi (the factory team) hasnt entered a rally since 1987. There has been numerous privateers up to the mid 90s though.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Here is the S2 that competes in the US!!!

















_Modified by GT17V at 10:56 AM 1-5-2006_










_Modified by GT17V at 10:58 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't believe someone rallies with an OEM S2 bumper and RS2 headlights. Those would be uber expensive to replace if he cracked up the front end.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

It's an rally-built S2 imported from Europe.
Scott Gardner is a really nice guy,
He tends to compete in the NASA/ESRC rally championships


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

fwiw Im building an open class rallycrosser..not "real" rally but a dirty quat non the less


----------



## TurboCabby (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

mine:


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I'd show you mine, but it's not an Audi


----------



## vwcowboy531 (Nov 30, 2014)

I now own that TT that Eric drove. I'm trying to track him done to show him the car is still rallying!


----------

